# men's camping trip to lake



## bash85 (Sep 20, 2014)

Found out husband had been dipping on these trips. Kinda mad am I over reacting?


----------



## bash85 (Sep 20, 2014)

bash85 said:


> Found out husband had been dipping on these trips. Kinda mad am I over reacting?


Note we have been sober and smoke free for two years.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

bash85 said:


> Found out husband had been dipping on these trips. Kinda mad am I over reacting?



Yes.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Yes.



And who's spilling the beans? These trips are out of bounds for the wives.


----------



## bash85 (Sep 20, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> WorkingOnMe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


He did when the topic was brought up by mistake. Its a two day camp with his dad and uncles


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

What exactly are you mad about? The fact that he didn't tell you or that he dipped?


----------



## bash85 (Sep 20, 2014)

texasoutlaw82 said:


> What exactly are you mad about? The fact that he didn't tell you or that he dipped?


Honestly a lil of both. Not to be over dramatic. I just feel that we got sober and tobacco free together and so far we have supported each other in both. But now that he has dipped it just feels kinda like he isn't supporting me in the tobacco department. Maybe I think to much into it lol


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bash85 said:


> Honestly a lil of both. Not to be over dramatic. I just feel that we got sober and tobacco free together and so far we have supported each other in both. But now that he has dipped it just feels kinda like he isn't supporting me in the tobacco department. Maybe I think to much into it lol


If you and your husband agreed to stop using tobacco together and pledged to support each other , then you are well within your rights to feel betrayed.

He broke a commitment to himself and to you.

In addition , he withheld that information from you, the very person who pledged to support him if he fell back.

He needs to come clean and accept responsibility for his actions.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

just so long as it was not a "brokeback mountain" type of camping trip, i would let him "dip" while in the woods! LOL

I never smoke, except once in a while on camping trip with friends we will light up a stoggie or two. If the wife smelled THAT, she would have a fit. But since i am far enough from her nose....what she does not know won't hurt her.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What is "dipping"?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Dipping is chewing tobacco, or snuff. Like cigars it's a nasty habit. I'd never use it around my wife.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks WOM, have never heard the term and it is something that is not done in Aussie.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Giving up tobacco is really tough as you know. Tie that into situations where it's always been part of a ritual like camping it it's 10 times harder to give up. For me it was smoking when drinking beer. It took me years to fully give that combo up even when I had otherwise stopped smoking. I even bummed a cig once 2 years ago at an after work party, after having gave it up 12+ years ago.

Be understanding, but vigilant.


----------



## bash85 (Sep 20, 2014)

4x4 said:


> Giving up tobacco is really tough as you know. Tie that into situations where it's always been part of a ritual like camping it it's 10 times harder to give up. For me it was smoking when drinking beer. It took me years to fully give that combo up even when I had otherwise stopped smoking. I even bummed a cig once 2 years ago at an after work party, after having gave it up 12+ years ago.
> 
> Be understanding, but vigilant.


I am. I told him that I wasnt happy about it happening but that I would only hope that it doesn't happen anymore but if it does I would like to know about it up front. I realize how hard it is to quit smoking or dipping. He hasn't dipped since 20 and he is now 31 but we have been married for 12 years this October and we smoked off and on up until 2plus years ago same with drinking. I think this little bump in the road we can move past.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like you nailed it. Understanding, yet firm. :smthumbup:


----------



## bash85 (Sep 20, 2014)

4x4 said:


> Sounds like you nailed it. Understanding, yet firm.


Thanks to everyone that read and gave their advice. It was greatly appreciated. I think I like this web site so far.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think you over reacted. People who are not adicts will not understand. 

Unfortunately people who smoke and feel akward around non-drinkers and smokers. they like company in their vices. ( I am an on again off again smoker and drinker) 

It can seem rather innocent to have a dip/smoke with the guys. This is how my wife and i got back into smoking after 8 years off. My wife came back from the islands and has been smoking. Smoking makes her horny so part of me didn't fight it..... 

Regardless now we are both having to quit our twice a week, while we are drinking-smoking habit. 

For addicts...the notion of "i can have one..." is delusional. The pro blem is that to say that to another smoker/dipper kind of makes them look in the mirror.... 

At least you were smart enough not to drink. But you should reconsider if going camping will be too much fo r your willpower.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

In the grand scheme of complaints and problems around TAM, this issue is something far below a mole hill to me.


----------

